# Lizards > Rhacodactylus Geckos >  Me and the Guecos.

## LadyOhh

My father was in town, and he wanted to take some pics of my Guecos. (We pronounce it "Goo-wec-ohs" in honor of our friend who can't pronounce Geckos right)

We only got one, but she was having a blast running around...

----------


## Melicious

Too adorable.  Meh.  Geckos are so tempting...

----------

_LadyOhh_ (12-02-2008)

----------


## Laooda

:sploosh:   HAHAHAHAHA!!!!!


That last pic made me laugh!   :Razz: 

Great stuff Heather...  Gorgeous Gueco too!

----------

_LadyOhh_ (12-02-2008)

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> Too adorable.  Meh.  Geckos are so tempting...


Come to the darkside you know you want to  :Very Happy:  (I was saying the same a little over a year ago and I finally gave in after being on that forum long enough)

Nice Gecko Heather.........she need's a boyfriend  :Wink:

----------

_LadyOhh_ (12-02-2008)

----------


## LadyOhh

> Nice Gecko Heather.........she need's a boyfriend


HAH!!! I've been trying to tell Joel that... Once I convince him, I'm GOLDEN.  :Wink: 

I got a pair, and both are females, so... yeah.

----------


## Royal Morphz

Is that gecko picking your nose Heather LOL she is a looker

----------

_LadyOhh_ (12-02-2008)

----------


## LadyOhh

> Is that gecko picking your nose Heather LOL she is a looker


LMAO!!!  :LMAO: 

Gross

----------


## janeothejungle

> Is that gecko picking your nose Heather LOL she is a looker


Good thing it's not a cave dweller......   :Surprised: 


That wee beastie is the cuteness, chica! 'Grats.


Cheers,
Kat

----------

_LadyOhh_ (12-02-2008)

----------


## casperca

I love her color Heather!  Great pics.  :Smile:

----------

_LadyOhh_ (12-02-2008)

----------


## blackcrystal22

What is that mutation called?

I absolutely love that color. :] Beautiful gecko.

----------

_LadyOhh_ (12-02-2008)

----------


## LadyOhh

> What is that mutation called?
> 
> I absolutely love that color. :] Beautiful gecko.


She fires up BRIGHT red when she's excited, so I'd say... Red.

I have no idea. I got them as a gift...

I have a Dalmation that is her Sister and she is also a Red.

----------


## West Coast Jungle

Very cool, I so wanna get some of those. When did you get them? House warming gift?

----------

_LadyOhh_ (12-03-2008)

----------


## OhBalls

awww what a cutie!  love the pics :Smile:

----------

_LadyOhh_ (12-03-2008)

----------


## LadyOhh

> Very cool, I so wanna get some of those. When did you get them? House warming gift?


LOL

No.. No house warming yet..

I've had them for around 6-8 months now.

----------


## Royal Morphz

> LOL
> 
> No.. No house warming yet..
> 
> I've had them for around 6-8 months now.


Aaah no house warming yet we will have to set that up soon  Lol

----------

_LadyOhh_ (12-03-2008)

----------


## nwheat

Beautiful crestie, Heather!  :Smile:

----------

_LadyOhh_ (12-03-2008)

----------


## LadyOhh

Here they are fired up...

They are that pale during the day, but at night...

Weeew!!

This is the same one in the other pictures..



And this is her Sister..



"Hey, whats going on..."



"I seee you..."



"Man, forget you... this is lame..."

----------


## STORMS

:Very Happy:  They are adorable Heather!!!  :Razz:

----------

_LadyOhh_ (12-04-2008)

----------


## instinct27

Very awesome pictures. They look like great pets and maybe one day I'll learn to like them. 

Since a very young age I've had an irrational fear of smaller lizards... not large ones (my grandfather owned an iguana I loved and I've worked with alligators) but smaller ones. Weird I know but hopefully sometime soon I'll meet someone that owns some similar to yours and I can confront my fear head on. 

To add to my odd fear... I live in Florida and anoles and geckos are EVERYWHERE, I still haven't gotten comfortable around them  :Sad:

----------

